# Best aftermarket antenna



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

When I bought my 2001 used it had the GPS antenna base, but no mast, just the empty hole; I can't tell what size it is.
I've found a lot of aftermarket antennas for everything VW, and I don't want to pay the crazy dealership price.
any advice?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Best aftermarket antenna (FRAG)*

A lot are using a Honda S2000 or an Element mast. Shoot I don't remember if it is a 7mm or an 8mm
I am curious though, I've never seen a GPS antenna with a hole in it for a mast.


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Best aftermarket antenna (eurocars)*

Here it is:








I've even got the Nav system controls next to the parking brake that should display information on the red LED display that I can't read.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Best aftermarket antenna (FRAG)*

_pretty_ sure it will use the same aerial as the standard antenna, which is damn near universal for roof-mounts. You can buy a stubby online, or a standard aerial. people also have used the Honda S2000/Acura MDX/Honda Element aerials, although if you're going to the dealer to get one, might as well just buy one aftermarket.
here, try this:
http://www.google.com/products...title
google shopping results. the OEM maker of the antenna was Fuba, so you can look along those lines for replacement masts online. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Best aftermarket antenna (FRAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRAG* »_Here it is:

Thanks FRAG, now I have. 
I would get the S2000 like I said, the Element one (iirc) is a bit longer than the "S" one.
<EDIT - I have heard reports of good reception also with the S2000


_Modified by eurocars at 11:41 AM 10-23-2008_


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Best aftermarket antenna (eurocars)*

unfortunately a standard Fuba won't fit the base. that base uses a middle element like an rca plug or a TV cable. wish there was a stubby out there that fit


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Best aftermarket antenna (SilberBora02)*

well if none of the normal ones will fit, what are my options?
Is it possible to remove the base and install a newer "fin" GPS capable antenna? I have plans to use the GPS line already going to the dash and rout it to an in-dash GPS unit... cleaner install I think


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Best aftermarket antenna (FRAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRAG* »_well if none of the normal ones will fit, what are my options?

call your local dealer, ask for the parts counter, then ask if the part #'s on the antenna masts for a 2001 ar with nav and a 2001 ar without nav are the same.
if the masts are the same part #'s, then you can use ANY stubby antenna you see for any VW/Audi product online. Here are some VAG-fitting stubbies:
http://www.ngpracing.com/store...rency=
if the part #'s are different, then you might be out of luck and might have to go sharkfin. i'm guessing they are the same though, VW/Audi has a universal fitment for all their antennas... don't think this would be any different.








EDIT: another option... take the mast off your GTI - try the standard fuba mast from that car on yours... if it screws in, its the same thing and you can order any from the above link. If not, then yeah, you're stuck

_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 9:48 AM 10-24-2008_


_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 9:49 AM 10-24-2008_


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Best aftermarket antenna (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Yeah, I don't know why I didn't think of just trying the GTI antenna on the allroad.
I did try it before going to work today. The allroad base takes a larger antenna type than the GTI


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Best aftermarket antenna (FRAG)*

use a toureg antenna....oem stubby for the allroad with same threads...


----------

